# iCloud "Bureau et documents" : le désactiver sans perte ?



## Warz31 (6 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
Il existe plusieurs topics sur ce sujet je sais, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à ma question (surement bête d'ailleurs)... Je suis débutant sur mac vous ne m'en voudrez pas...
iCloud stocke les documents et le bureau sur le drive, or je ne les veux uniquement en local car j'en ai marre des "stockage iCloud presque saturé" toutes les 5 minutes... Donc si je décoche la case correspondante dans les options d'iCloud je vais perdre tous mes fichiers comme l'indique le message ou je me trompe ?
La seule solution serait alors d'avoir un stockage externe, de désactiver iCloud en ayant tout envoyé sur le disque dur externe, et de retransférer le tout... mais ça prend beaucoup de temps...
Une solution svp ? Vais-je réellement tout perdre si je décoche la case "Bureau et documents" dans les options d'iCloud ?
Merci !



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Ch@ton (6 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Voici les instructions de Apple :

support.apple.com/fr-ch/HT208242 :

"Si vous souhaitez conserver une copie de vos données iCloud sur votre Mac avant de vous déconnecter, veillez à cocher les cases appropriées. Cliquez ensuite sur Conserver une copie."

et

"Si vous souhaitez garder une copie de vos mots de passe Safari sur votre Mac, cliquez sur Conserver sur ce Mac."


----------



## Warz31 (6 Août 2018)

Merci de ta réponse, j'avais déjà vu cet article mais les cases à cocher comme ils le disent sont inexistantes... je vais quand même essayer en gardant une copie sur DD externe.


----------



## Ch@ton (6 Août 2018)

Moi, j'ai été une seule fois sur ce nuage, le lendemain de la mise en service de mon Mac (parce que le support Apple m'a demandé de m'y connecter pour un partage d'écran) et je me souviens très bien qu'en quittant le nuage j'ai eu ces cases (c'était il y a 3 semaines). Si ça te fait trop de travail de faire maintenant la sauvegarde, je pourrais prendre mon courage à deux mains et me reconnecter sur le nuage pour te raconter les détails. Comme je n'ai encore aucun fichier perso sur le Mac, je ne risque rien.


----------



## Wizepat (6 Août 2018)

Si tes fichiers sont chers à tes yeux, je ferai au minima une copie sur disque dur externe


----------



## Warz31 (6 Août 2018)

Ch@ton : en effet tu parles des cases lors de la désactivation totale d'iCloud, là tu peux créer une copie de tes fichiers. Je parlais moi uniquement de l'arrêt de la sauvegarde sur le cloud des "bureau et documents" : ici pas de case. Merci ^^

Wizepat : oui, d'ailleurs comme tu as pu le lire 2 messages au-dessus c'est ce que j'ai fait


----------



## Wizepat (6 Août 2018)

Warz31 a dit:


> Ch@ton : en effet tu parles des cases lors de la désactivation totale d'iCloud, là tu peux créer une copie de tes fichiers. Je parlais moi uniquement de l'arrêt de la sauvegarde sur le cloud des "bureau et documents" : ici pas de case. Merci ^^
> 
> Wizepat : oui, d'ailleurs comme tu as pu le lire 2 messages au-dessus c'est ce que j'ai fait



[emoji106]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Août 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Bien sûr que tu dois sauvegarder tes documents.  au cas où....
Mais tu ne devrais rien perdre sauf bogue (d’où la sauvegarde)
Voir doc Apple
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206985


----------



## Warz31 (7 Août 2018)

Oui c'est fait oyapoque ! merci


----------



## fran58636 (7 Février 2020)

et donc pas de possibilité entre les deux, genre je sélectionne des lourds docs hors iCloud que je garde uniquement sur mon Mac (avec ou sans save DDE) et le tout venant sur le cloud ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Février 2020)

fran58636 a dit:


> et donc pas de possibilité entre les deux, genre je sélectionne des lourds docs hors iCloud que je garde uniquement sur mon Mac (avec ou sans save DDE) et le tout venant sur le cloud ?



Si tu n’es pas l’habitude d’ empiler en vrac sur le bureau ou dans Documents des dizaines de fichiers, tu peux:

Garder coché Documents et Bureau iCloud
créer tes dossiers dans les deux entités en rajoutant, pour ceux que tu ne veux pas envoyer sur le Cloud « .nosync »
Par exemple si tu ne veux pas envoyer sur iCloud le dossier Vacances  trop volumineux, tu renommes ce dossier
Vacances.nosync


----------



## HB Burst (15 Février 2022)

Warz31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il existe plusieurs topics sur ce sujet je sais, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à ma question (surement bête d'ailleurs)... Je suis débutant sur mac vous ne m'en voudrez pas...
> iCloud stocke les documents et le bureau sur le drive, or je ne les veux uniquement en local car j'en ai marre des "stockage iCloud presque saturé" toutes les 5 minutes... Donc si je décoche la case correspondante dans les options d'iCloud je vais perdre tous mes fichiers comme l'indique le message ou je me trompe ?
> La seule solution serait alors d'avoir un stockage externe, de désactiver iCloud en ayant tout envoyé sur le disque dur externe, et de retransférer le tout... mais ça prend beaucoup de temps...
> ...


Salut exactement le même problème que toi. J’ai fait des sauvegardes et j’ai cliqué. C’est resté sur iCloud et j’ai juste dû les re transféré sur l’ordi. Je me doutes que tu dois avoir réussi mais comme ça les autres qui cherche auront une réponse.


----------

